# Having trouble setting up wifi(Pocket PC)



## twenglish1 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a Motorola symbol PPT8846 pocket PC running windows mobile, i set the wifi up and am able to log into my router with the web browser on the device, but it will not load a web page, just says page not found, i havent been able to find a solution searching the web, i am hoping someone here will be able to help


----------



## JJAskiz (Oct 30, 2014)

Go to Wi-Fi settings then click your Wi-Fi name and enter the Wi-Fi password found under your modem or on the Wi-Fi card they gave you (Make sure you enter it correctly or it won't work), then try connect to the Internet again.

I hope this helped.



J.J.


----------

